# Rhinoceros Snake/Vietnamese Longnose Snake



## Lady_Shadowlily (May 22, 2007)

I was at the zoo today and saw an amazing snake, which I subsequently looked up and discovered is _Rhynchophis boulengeri_. 

It is so freakin COOL!

























Has anyone ever heard of these? I'm trying to find one online, but haven't had much luck...any advice on good places to look would be much appreciated!


----------



## Penna (May 22, 2007)

Lady_Shadowlily said:


> I was at the zoo today and saw an amazing snake, which I subsequently looked up and discovered is _Rhynchophis boulengeri_.
> 
> It is so freakin COOL!
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of these? I'm trying to find one online, but haven't had much luck...any advice on good places to look would be much appreciated!


they are available on kingsnake classifieds sometimes as rhino rat snakes. and pretty pricey.


http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=64&de=486176


----------



## P. Novak (May 22, 2007)

Lady_Shadowlily said:


> I was at the zoo today and saw an amazing snake, which I subsequently looked up and discovered is _Rhynchophis boulengeri_.
> 
> It is so freakin COOL!
> 
> Has anyone ever heard of these? I'm trying to find one online, but haven't had much luck...any advice on good places to look would be much appreciated!




Definately one of the most gorgeous snakes! I've seen them for sale sometimes on kingsnake as well.


----------



## Arocknid (May 22, 2007)

You might also like:

Ahaetulla nasuta
Philodryas baroni
Langaha madagascariensis

The pictures reminded me of P.Baroni in particular.


----------



## beetleman (May 22, 2007)

wow very awesome:clap:


----------



## Mina (May 23, 2007)

I do know they are available, but I don't remember where.  Someone was selling them at the NRBA show last year in October.


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 23, 2007)

I have heard and read that these are very fragile snakes and must have it perfect, I would take that into consideration before purchasing them, not for beginner or intermidate snake keepers, these are expert only. Breeding is also extremely tough, and there are very few successful attempts.


----------



## Lady_Shadowlily (May 23, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> I have heard and read that these are very fragile snakes and must have it perfect, I would take that into consideration before purchasing them, not for beginner or intermidate snake keepers, these are expert only. Breeding is also extremely tough, and there are very few successful attempts.


Thanks, I'll definitely take that into consideration. That's strange, though--the little that I've found seems to contradict that. Several seemingly reliable sources say that they're fairly easy to keep (if not to breed). I did read that wild-caught specimens can be skittish and regurgitate their food if disturbed, but this site gives me the feeling that a well-raised captive specimen wouldn't be ridiculously challenging.

They're just so DAMN EXPENSIVE! :wall:


----------



## Lady_Shadowlily (May 23, 2007)

Arocknid said:


> You might also like:
> 
> Ahaetulla nasuta
> Philodryas baroni
> ...


Wow, those are all really cool too, thanks! _P.Baroni_ does look REALLY similar, but I think it's venemous.  _Langaha madagascariensis_ is particularly neat-looking.


----------



## Lady_Shadowlily (May 23, 2007)

Penna said:


> they are available on kingsnake classifieds sometimes as rhino rat snakes. and pretty pricey.
> 
> 
> http://market.kingsnake.com/detail.php?cat=64&de=486176


Thanks! Yeah, I was expecting them to be pricey but YOWZER.   I found a few, all at $600+.


----------



## Ghi Reptiles (May 23, 2007)

I had some of these before and they are amazing! Awesome pics!!!


----------



## Crotalus (May 23, 2007)

They are bred in Europe atleast. A friend got a few, weird looking snakes for sure.


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jun 2, 2007)

he... Rhynchophis...
Anyone with Cordylus giganteus want for trade?


----------

